# Missing period - but why???



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

After years of a totally textbook 28-day cycle, my period is close to three weeks late! I was also one week late for last cycle's period. Before that: clockwork.

I am not pregnant (POAS 3x). I am not lactating. I have not been on hormonal birth control. I'm fairly young - under 30. What is going on?!?! My partner and I are finally ready to ttc our first, and suddenly my period is AWOL. I have charted in the past but haven't kept up with it lately. Serves me right!

If this has happened to you: Did everything start up again as normal? Is this just a blip? Could this be something serious? Did you determine a cause? Was everything okay?

TIA!


----------



## Phantaja (Oct 10, 2006)

Every now and again, especially in times of stress, I will have an annovulatory cycle. I had one that lasted 56 days, from a normally 30 day cycle. I was told that as long as it's just every once in a while, it's totally normal.


----------



## ~AA~ (Sep 28, 2010)

I was regular when I was on BC, but as soon as I got off my cycles went CRAZY. I have anywhere from 26-46 day cycles!

Like Phantaja said it could be stress. I also learned not too long ago that our cycles change as we get older. So although you had clockwork cycles before your body may be adjusting to a new longer cycle.
You might also want to get a quick check by your gyno, especially if you are thinking about TTC.

I am sorry I can't be more help. I know how frustrating it can be though.


----------



## Mama Metis (Feb 10, 2010)

Thanks for the responses! I think I'll make an appointment, but chaulk it up to stress in the mean time.


----------



## ~AA~ (Sep 28, 2010)

Good Luck!


----------

